# WHAT A LOAD OF HORSE S!!T



## rog 1974 (29 May 2009)

I have recently started riding with all the kids and my wife, we use the local cycle path for safety reasons.its a shared path with pedestrians so you expect a certain amount of dogs to be walked along the path, and on the whole their owners clear up after them and there is a threat of a two hundred pound fine if they dont. My problem is with the horses you dont often see them but you do see where they have been. Do they have any right to use a shared cycle/footpath, and should I complain to the local council about it or is it a police matter if they shouldnt be using it.


----------



## rog 1974 (29 May 2009)

its not a bridle path, its even got the white pics painted on the path pedestrians one side cyclists the other, been up and down it quite a lot recently cant find a horse pic anywhere just plenty of s!!t.


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

but horses OWN the countryside - dontcha know - and as such have the right to shoot wherever they like.


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2009)

Unless it's a bridleway, then no, they shouldn't use it, however shared use paths seem to exist in a slight grey area and rely on everyone rubbing along to an extent. At least horse poo is pretty innocuous compared to dog poo. Scoop it up and put it on your roses.


----------



## nigelnorris (29 May 2009)

There are stretches of the trans-pennine trail [or at least I think that's what t was called, through Warrington] where there are frequent signs reminding dog owners that fouling is an offense, but which are covered in horse doings. I always though that was something of a incongruity, until someone pointed out that what horses eat is very different to what dogs eat and so there is a lesser health risk involved in the mess they leave behind.

I like the smell of the countryside, reminds me of home. Which is odd because I live in a Birmingham suburb.

Boom boom. The old ones are always the best.


----------



## rog 1974 (29 May 2009)

I dont need to scoop it up the kids bring enough back in the tread on their tyres.


----------



## marinyork (29 May 2009)

Unless the horse riders are causing other problems such as obstruction or being rude I think live and let live. It's usually quite easy to work out where horses come from, a letter to the council and from the council to the owner should sort things out.


----------



## rog 1974 (29 May 2009)

I dont object to anyone using the path all i would like is a bit of consideration, and leaving the path sometimes 1/2 to 3/4s the width coverd with crap is not considerate infact it can be dangerous because it means the cyclist and pedestrians end up using the same side of the path.


----------



## Jim_Noir (29 May 2009)

Horse shoot is biodegradable, Dog shoot isn't. Dog shoot contains Toxacara Canis,which is very bad for Humans, Horse shoot doesn't contain this. Also, when your Dog eats Horse and coo shoot let them, it is very good for them and full of all the vitimins and minrals a Dog needs... just gives us Humans the dry boake watching them do it


----------



## Arch (29 May 2009)

You'd need to check the legal definition of the path. It may be painted up as cycle/ped, but still be also a bridleway.

I agree with live and let live. I'd rather be dodging a bit of fairly harmless horse poo than broken glass, or dog poo. Also, since we cyclists can use bridlepaths if we wish, and the horse lobby can be fairly powerful, I see them as sort of 'on our side' and potentially a useful ally.


----------



## Arch (29 May 2009)

Jim_Noir said:


> Horse shoot is biodegradable, Dog shoot isn't. Dog shoot contains Toxacara Canis,which is very bad for Humans, Horse shoot doesn't contain this. Also, when your Dog eats Horse and coo shoot let them, it is very good for them and full of all the vitimins and minrals a Dog needs... just gives us Humans the dry boake watching them do it



Technically, all shoot is biodegradable, just over different timeframes, but you are right that horse shoot is very much less harmful (and more useful) than dog shoot.


----------



## Wigsie (29 May 2009)

bonj said:


> but horses OWN the countryside - dontcha know - and as such have the right to shoot wherever they like.



Like an Equestrian Mafia?


----------



## Wigsie (29 May 2009)

Realistically it is pretty harmless stuff, I grew up in the country so am used to it. Dog and cat sh*t is far more offensive both smelling and hygiene wise.

I think I would rather ride through Horse poo than most other poo's. Wait.... not sure, it maybe tied with rabbit poo.


----------



## TVC (29 May 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I think I would rather ride through Horse poo than most other poo's. Wait.... not sure, it maybe tied with rabbit poo.



Sheep poo is OK, nice and pellity so you can kick it around. Cow poo however is the work of satan and appears to come complete with its own ecosystem.


----------



## Fnaar (29 May 2009)

Imagine if horse riders had to take poo bags with them...


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (29 May 2009)

Horse riders use shared paths near wear I live, covering it with POO. 
Would be appreciated if they cleaned up after themselves!

But I suppose at the end of the day, horse dung isn't as nasty as dogs mess - it is only digested grass.


----------



## Wigsie (29 May 2009)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sheep poo is OK, nice and pellity so you can kick it around. Cow poo however is the work of satan and appears to come complete with its own ecosystem.



+1 I may be tempted to throw my wheels away if I ran through cow pat! it is the work of evil, deceptively firm on the outside yet mushy and stinky and wet on the inside!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 May 2009)

Well, I'm sold on this manure - no longer will I be using chicken & bacon sandwich filler...
I can see the next big thing now... the Subway "Stallion Shite" (with extra carrot) - Cheese and toasted Sir?


----------



## Riverman (29 May 2009)

What a load of..


----------



## punkypossum (29 May 2009)

I got stuck with my bike in a pool (and yes I mean a pool) of liquified cowsh*t about 18 months ago. Not very pleasant when you are in it up to your knees and about to lose either your balance or your shoes!


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2009)

That's why God invented the Bunny Hop. I use it for practice.


----------



## rog 1974 (30 May 2009)

I agree horse mess isnt as bad as others, but when one of the kids rides through it and conveniantly forgets to tell you untill you notice a funny smelling green smudge on the carpet its still not very pleasent.


----------



## Rapples (30 May 2009)

You shouldn't let them ride their bikes in the house then


----------



## very-near (30 May 2009)

rog 1974 said:


> I agree horse mess isnt as bad as others, but when one of the kids rides through it and conveniantly forgets to tell you untill you notice a funny smelling green smudge on the carpet its still not very pleasent.



So is it fair to blame the horses for the failings of the children ?

It's not very nice having it in the house, but is easy enough to clean up.


----------



## Wigsie (30 May 2009)

Rapples said:


> You shouldn't let them ride their bikes in the house then



+1  

Kids get messy horse sh*t or not so always check themover or get them changed in a messy area (hallway etc) before they run through the house.


----------



## asterix (30 May 2009)

Pig shoot, now that's something you wouldn't like to ride through.


----------



## Wigsie (30 May 2009)

asterix said:


> Pig shoot, now that's something you wouldn't like to ride through.



or human


----------



## newbiebiker (30 May 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Imagine if horse riders had to take poo bags with them...



Or they can use a horse diaper or horse manure catcher


----------



## Wigsie (30 May 2009)

punkypossum said:


> I got stuck with my bike in a pool (and yes I mean a pool) of liquified cowsh*t about 18 months ago. Not very pleasant when you are in it up to your knees and about to lose either your balance or your shoes!



Is that why you bought a new Trek not so long ago? the old bike is still festering in a pile of Cow Pie?  dont blame you....


----------



## Sittingduck (30 May 2009)

punkypossum said:


> I got stuck with my bike in a pool (and yes I mean a pool) of liquified cowsh*t about 18 months ago. Not very pleasant when you are in it up to your knees and about to lose either your balance or your shoes!



How on Earth did you not see a pool of 2 foot high cow dung?


----------



## Lisa21 (30 May 2009)

Jim_Noir said:


> Horse shoot is biodegradable, Dog shoot isn't. Dog shoot contains Toxacara Canis,which is very bad for Humans, Horse shoot doesn't contain this.


+ 1

Horses are not meat eaters, their droppings are perfectly safe so dont let them scare you

Shared use cyclepaths are generally just that....the clue is in the name.And are a damn sight safer than roads so id learn to live and let live.

And iv found training people and kids to take shoes off before coming in the house is a great carpet saver


----------



## punkypossum (31 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> How on Earth did you not see a pool of 2 foot high cow dung?



I did see it, but it was getting dark and it was at the entrance to a field and looked just like a bit of mud where the tractors had gone in... So I thought it's a mountain bike, it can handle it, might be a nice shortcut... Didn't realise what it was till it was getting deeper and I lost momentum right in the middle of it, leaving me stranded in said pool of shite... Puddleglum was highly amused, half my gear ended up in the bin and it took 2 hours in the freezing cold to get the bike back to looking like a bike (several weeks to get rid of residue smell). Fortunately it was dark by the time I had waded out and we were only about a mile from home, so at least the few walkers still out didn't see the state of me, they probably just wondered where the sudden stench had come from!


----------



## Sittingduck (31 May 2009)

I shouldn't laugh - but I just did  
Glad it eventually got sorted though...


SD


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 May 2009)

+1


Arch said:


> You'd need to check the legal definition of the path. It may be painted up as cycle/ped, but still be also a bridleway.
> 
> I agree with live and let live. I'd rather be dodging a bit of fairly harmless horse poo than broken glass, or dog poo. Also, since we cyclists can use bridlepaths if we wish, and the horse lobby can be fairly powerful, I see them as sort of 'on our side' and potentially a useful ally.


----------



## yello (31 May 2009)

Try stopping one of our dogs eating it! He seemingly loves the stuff. Won't touch cow shoot though, he's obviously very discerning. I was concerned at first, it upset my sensibilities, but after a google on the subject I discovered just what Jim here says...



Jim_Noir said:


> when your Dog eats Horse and coo shoot let them, it is very good for them and full of all the vitimins and minrals a Dog needs



He has been known to eat his own crap but that's another story. 

But back to the subject; I'm another in the 'live and let live' camp. I realise it's unpleasant... but that's about all. Easy for me to say as I'm used to it now; I get confronted with it all across the road sometimes! The local farmers will move their cattle about!!


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jun 2009)

It's not the shoot I object to, it's the flies. 

I can eat a quarter of my own bodyweight in a single summer evening.


----------



## Jim_Noir (1 Jun 2009)

Of shoot?


----------



## Garz (1 Jun 2009)

They dont call him merdy dave for nothing!


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jun 2009)

basically, it'd be a little more pleasent if horse riders carried a folding shovel with them to just scoop the horse crap off to the side of the trail and into the hedge row / passing open top BMW  ) out of the way so that there isn't a huge pile of it to ride through.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> basically, it'd be a little more pleasent if horse riders carried a folding shovel with them to just scoop the horse crap off to the side of the trail and into the hedge row /* passing open top BMW* B) ) out of the way so that there isn't a huge pile of it to ride through.



Genius plan


----------



## Wigsie (2 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Genius plan B)



You say that because you dont drive one! 

Actually, mine isnt a soft top... 

*note to self..... keep windows up near horse sh%t if you see Sitting Ducks or Black Sheep nearby*


----------



## wilko (2 Jun 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> basically, it'd be a little more pleasent if horse riders carried a folding shovel with them to just scoop the horse crap off to the side of the trail and into the hedge row / passing open top BMW  ) out of the way so that there isn't a huge pile of it to ride through.



I doubt whether most horse riders are even aware that their steed is crapping all over the path, let alone stop to shovel it aside. Recently a couple of horses crapped all over the pavement, just down the road to me and did the riders stop to shovel it into the road, did they hell as like!


----------



## Arch (3 Jun 2009)

wilko said:


> I doubt whether most horse riders are even aware that their steed is crapping all over the path, let alone stop to shovel it aside. Recently a couple of horses crapped all over the pavement, just down the road to me and did the riders stop to shovel it into the road, did they hell as like!



It's more or less impossible to tell if they are having a crap, since they can do so and still walk (or trot) normally. Although they have to stop for a wee.

And getting on and off is bit more of a pain than on a bike, esp if like me, you're not all that supple or you're on a tall horse.

There are plenty of people who'd like a bit of free manure for their gardens....

If you can't avoid a pile of horse poo, then either the path is very narrow, the horse is elephant sized, or you haven't learned to steer...


----------



## Dave5N (7 Jun 2009)

Jim_Noir said:


> Of shoot?



No. Flies.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2009)

Interesting case in Bath Blackpool andYork where operators of horse drawn carriages have clearing up after he as part of the license. In each case there were moves to make "nappies" compulsory unless they (literally) cleaned up their act

Perhaps this is the answer?


----------



## Jim_Noir (7 Jun 2009)

WTF! The things folks come up with.


----------



## Smoothhound (9 Jun 2009)

I've to deal with horse dung everyday on my commute through Hyde Park where the bridleway crosses the cycle path - I learned early on to avoid it all costs on a wet day with no mudguards


----------



## Arch (9 Jun 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Interesting case in Bath Blackpool andYork where operators of horse drawn carriages have clearing up after he as part of the license. In each case there were moves to make "nappies" compulsory unless they (literally) cleaned up their act
> 
> Perhaps this is the answer?




I think that's ludicrous. I can say from experience that the mess left by York's 4 horse drawn carrriages is minimal. If you can't avoid it, try looking where you're going instead of dandling along gawping with you camera to your face. And for god's sake, walk a bit faster while you're at it, and don't stop suddenly to look at your map when I'm trying to get somewhere! And stop stepping back into the cyclepath by the Minster without looking, trying to get the tower in shot.


Hmm, looking again, I see that report from York was from 2003. I never saw a horse wearing one, and haven't since...


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

I think Id rather ride through some sweet packets than a pile of horse shoot, especially when its wet, why isnt it classed as littering?


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2009)

col said:


> I think Id rather ride through some sweet packets than a pile of horse shoot, especially when its wet, why isnt it classed as littering?



It degrades and disappears whereas most sweet packets and the like are mostly plastic nowadays and will be around for many years to come.


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

So does paper and cardboard, even quicker when it gets wet, but its classed as litter and you get fined for dropping it. I think horse shoot is a little more unpleasant to others, so they should be treat the same as littering for being lazy in picking it up after them selves. Or at least the same as dog owners who are lazy too?


----------



## Lisa21 (9 Jun 2009)

Or people who are offended by it should quit riding in the countryside.

"shoot happens" 

Treat it as you would a mini roundabout


----------



## Jim_Noir (9 Jun 2009)

Or pack it up in a bag for your garden


----------



## marinyork (9 Jun 2009)

What, drive over it aggressively!?


----------



## Lisa21 (9 Jun 2009)

HaHa, maybe not!!!


----------



## rog 1974 (9 Jun 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Or people who are offended by it should quit riding in the countryside.
> 
> "shoot happens"
> 
> Treat it as you would a mini roundabout





I dont live in the countryside and we regulary get horses down our street and at the top of our road on the footpath outside the chinese takeaway.


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

> Horse crap is part of the countryside. It's harmless, and the smell isn't unpleasant.
> 
> Litter doesn't belong anywhere but the bin.



Litter can be not unpleasant with its smell, does that make it ok to drop it? Public paths is just the place to drop horse shoot eh?
So you would be ok if it splashed in yours or the kids faces if its harmless?
How is it part of the countryside when its piled in the middle of a cyclepath?
Horseshit belongs in the same place as any other form of shoot doesnt it?
Or is it ok because there is some sort of rule for larger animals and owners?


----------



## very-near (9 Jun 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Interesting case in Bath Blackpool andYork where operators of horse drawn carriages have clearing up after he as part of the license. In each case there were moves to make "nappies" compulsory unless they (literally) cleaned up their act
> 
> Perhaps this is the answer?



You did this last time this was discussed Cunobelin

If you knew anything about horses, you would see that sticking one of these devices on them is not going to work. They are not designed for working animals, and would cause the animals a real problem - as stated by the carriage operators.

If you were any sort of an animal lover, you wouldn't entertain the use of this device on them.


----------



## very-near (9 Jun 2009)

rog 1974 said:


> I dont live in the countryside and we regulary get horses down our street and at the top of our road on the footpath outside the chinese takeaway.



There was me thinking they use cats and dogs, not horses - or is that the Koreans


----------



## Bman (9 Jun 2009)

We occasionally get horse riders about in my town, on the cycletracks. I encounter the “waste” much more than the horses. It hangs around for ages and never seems a priority for the council. But I agree, it could be much worse! 

When I do encounter horses however, I must say they are a danger. Most recently, a very large white horse, with only a piece of rope to lead it! I don’t think it had ever seen a cyclist before. The owner did look a bit like a Gypsy (if I’m still allowed to call them that). 

Another time was when I was lining up to overtake a horse rider, giving plenty of room. I checked behind me, started to accelerate and without warning, the horse began to turn right. No signals, backwards glances or road positioning, almost as if the horse knew where the rider wanted it to go. Luckily I was able to abort the overtake. I wasn’t going to pass very quickly anyway.


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

> No.
> 
> Can horses only crap in private? Should they lock the door, or whistle?
> No, a strange outlook .
> ...



#


----------



## very-near (9 Jun 2009)

Bongman said:


> We occasionally get horse riders about in my town, on the cycletracks. I encounter the “waste” much more than the horses. It hangs around for ages and never seems a priority for the council. But I agree, it could be much worse!
> 
> When I do encounter horses however, I must say they are a danger. Most recently, a very large white horse, with only a piece of rope to lead it! I don’t think it had ever seen a cyclist before. The owner did look a bit like a Gypsy (if I’m still allowed to call them that).
> 
> Another time was when I was lining up to overtake a horse rider, giving plenty of room. I checked behind me, started to accelerate and without warning, the horse began to turn right. No signals, backwards glances or road positioning, almost as if the horse knew where the rider wanted it to go. Luckily I was able to abort the overtake. I wasn’t going to pass very quickly anyway.



The rope is a guide for the animal to accept the guidance from its handler, not a way of restraining it.

I've use a doubled up length of bailing twine sling around their neck before now when ours have lost a head collar in the field to bring them in, and because they are trained, and accept my authority over them, they are happy to comply with it.

These animals are just so strong. If you had to deal with a bolshy one, you would realise that even if you had a steel cable around their necks, if they wanted to walk off with you - they will take you anywhere they want to and there is not a damned thing you can do about it.

70kg human with 2 legs on the ground V 450kg horse with 4 legs on the ground.

There is a saying in the horse world:- Ask a Mare, Tell a Gelding, and negotiate with a Stallion.


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

> By properly, you don't mean properly. You mean the same as dog owners.



I mean properly. You mean the same as dog owners.


----------



## col (9 Jun 2009)

> No, you mean the same as dog owners.
> 
> Unless you can list other animals and owners that go out in public and clean up the poop....



I mean properly, it sort of covers it. But if you want to list other animals be my guest, it would still mean properly.


----------



## Arch (10 Jun 2009)

Bongman said:


> When I do encounter horses however, I must say they are a danger. Most recently, a very large white horse, *with only a piece of rope to lead it*! I don’t think it had ever seen a cyclist before. The owner did look a bit like a Gypsy (if I’m still allowed to call them that).



Gosh. As if horses haven't been led by bits of rope for thousands of years, whatever next? Did you expect a great big steel chain?



> Another time was when I was lining up to overtake a horse rider, giving plenty of room. I checked behind me, started to accelerate and without warning, the horse began to turn right. No signals, backwards glances or road positioning, *almost as if the horse knew where the rider wanted it to go. *Luckily I was able to abort the overtake. I wasn’t going to pass very quickly anyway.



It did. You don't tell a horse where to go by giving a hand signal or verbal command, you use reins and legs, often in a way that is indistinguishable to someone on the ground. If I had you by the mouth, I don't suppose I'd have to pull hard to tell you which way I wanted you to go.

A lack of signals for other road users is the rider's fault, not the horse's. They aren't built to stick a leg out...

Col, where do you draw the line? Who clears up after cows and sheep? Who is responsible for deer, foxes and rabbits?


----------



## Wigsie (10 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> If I had you by the mouth, I don't suppose I'd have to pull hard to tell you which way I wanted you to go.



Trying...


not... 


to...


say... 


something...


rude!


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jun 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Interesting case in Bath Blackpool andYork where operators of horse drawn carriages have clearing up after he as part of the license. In each case there were moves to make "nappies" compulsory unless they (literally) cleaned up their act
> 
> Perhaps this is the answer?



I did see in Krakow the driver of a horse and carrage hold a bag on the end of a stick (like a fishing keep net) under the horses butt to catch its poo, quick, simple and clean.


----------



## Arch (10 Jun 2009)

The carriages in Bruges, a few years back, had a collecting bag thing, but attached to the carriage, not the horse, and it seemed to work ok. Although personally I'd still rather dodge a pile of poo than be breathing in particulates.

You wonder how some people today would have coped with life even 100 years ago. "oh, oh" there's poo in the road!" "Yeah, and are you gettin' on this bus or what?"


----------



## col (10 Jun 2009)

> No doesn't. What's proper is your opinion. You haven't explained what the 'proper' way is, and how you came to your definition.
> 
> You're basing it on what is expected of dog owners. And that's a completely different matter, for the many reasons you've already been given.



How did i come to the decision of doing something properly? you really are just trying to be awkward arnt you .



Arch said:


> Gosh. As if horses haven't been led by bits of rope for thousands of years, whatever next? Did you expect a great big steel chain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I suppose if someone was riding deer ,fox and rabbits on the paths and roads, I would expect them to clean up after them too, or is their shoot a nice shoot too?


----------



## very-near (10 Jun 2009)

col said:


> How did i come to the decision of doing something properly? you really are just trying to be awkward arnt you .
> 
> 
> 
> Well I suppose if someone was riding deer ,fox and rabbits on the paths and roads, I would expect them to clean up after them too, or is their shoot a nice shoot too?



They have the right to roam anyway. I've had to dodge sheep shoot on the roads many a time in the Forest of Dean when riding through there.


----------



## Bman (10 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> Gosh. As if horses haven't been led by bits of rope for thousands of years, whatever next? Did you expect a great big steel chain?



No, but I did expect them to be a little more equipped for the "highway" than just a rope. (/me visualises the picture in the HC)



Arch said:


> It did. You don't tell a horse where to go by giving a hand signal or verbal command, you use reins and legs, often in a way that is indistinguishable to someone on the ground. If I had you by the mouth, I don't suppose I'd have to pull hard to tell you which way I wanted you to go.
> 
> A lack of signals for other road users is the rider's fault, not the horse's. They aren't built to stick a leg out...



Entirely. Horses are pretty magnificient animals, but can be a little intimidating for other road users. Especially if they dont seem under control. 

Imagining a horse using its legs to signal made me laugh. Especially the "slowing down" signal


----------



## davidaw (11 Jun 2009)

There is a road not far from where I live that during dry periods becomes worse than a dirty Pubs toilet= It stinks. I would challenge anyone to avoid all the horse poo on that road after a week of no rain (flying not allowed).

After a while, the whole road changes to a brown shade with dark brown tracks.

Unfortunately, avoiding that road means using a dual-carriageway that is generally seen as a raceway between roundabout and traffic lights.

Live and let live, fine. However, a road should never be allowed to be turned in to such a mess.


----------



## trudilou (11 Jun 2009)

I have to avoid all the horse poo on my cycle into work, it doesn't bother me too much - I mind the flies it attracts more! But what I mind even more than that are the idiots wizzing along the cycle track on their motorbikes. Will report it to the police next time I see it, not that they're likely to do anything...


----------

